# Pioneer AVIC-Z2



## wirenut35 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and looking for some help please. I bought a Mustang that has this Pioneer system in it but it did not work. I started working on it and got the radio,DVD,and GPS functioning. The GPS has a reverse signal wire and a speed signal wire. How important are these 2 wires to the operation of the GPS ? Thanx in advance for any insite someone can offer.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

not needed unless you plan on driving backwards for a few miles.


----------

